# New Modern Farang Mu Sul video clips



## Kuk Sa Nim (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I get asked if we have more video clips all of the time. One of my students from Portugal has a great number of clips on yourtube. Recently, he's been quite busy making several new video clips on our art, and putting them up on the net.
For those that are interested this is the recent list:

Farang Mu Sul Grand Master Michael De Alba
New Youtube video clips

#08- Hyungs  Empty Hand and Weapons Forms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn1mGDZZ_B0&feature=channel_page

#07- Hoshin Sul  Self defense skills
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLYyWqNUSGs&feature=channel

#06- Hapkiyusul - Grapping 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAPxVRhzs_o&feature=channel

#05- Open Seminar w/ Master Pinto  Hollister, Ca  July 2008
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNqBszSchKs&feature=channel

#04- Jok Sul  Kicking Skills 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3-jIed0IWs&feature=channel

#03- Jang Gum Sul  Sword Fighting Skills
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7y2Ttb16pY&feature=channel

#02- Mixed Weapon Skills
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5tptupk19Y&feature=channel

#01- Open Seminar  Portugal 2008 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BycwFzPQ82Q&feature=channel

Hope you enjoy.
With respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## Omar B (Aug 31, 2009)

Good stuff Mr De Alba, can't wait for the rest.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2009)

:boing1:  :bow:  :boing1:


Thank you for posting those, KSN.


----------



## miguksaram (Sep 3, 2009)

Great stuff as always KSN.  I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Humble Student (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool stuff sir.


----------

